# Nicht-RGB-Bilder in Photoshop



## harkeppler (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage:

Bekanntlich kann man in Photoshop Farbfotos aus einzelnen Kanälen zusammensetzen, die durch Rot- Grün- und Blau-Filter aufgenommen worden sind. Diese Technik ist in der Raumfahrt und der Astronomie sehr wichtig. 

Dabei arbeitet Photoshop aber nur mit RGB- bzw. CMYK-Farben, während technisch auch andere Filter Anwendung finden.

Jetzt habe ich Fotos, die durch Rot-, Gelb- und Blaufilter aufgenommen worden sind und will die drei Bilder zu einem Farbbild kombinieren. Es ist natürlich klar, dass Gelb nicht als Grün dargestellt werden darf.

Ich hatte die Idee, die drei (schwarzweißen) Kanäle einfach passend einzufärben  und zu überlagern, etwa als Ebenen. Dabei läßt sich die jeweilig erforderliche Farbe aus dem Filterprofil berechnen. 

Wie ordnet man jetzt am besten definiert einer Reihe von Grauwerten (schwarz bis weiß) aus einem Kanal oder einer Ebene eine entsprechende Farbe (etwa gelb bis weiß) zu?

Vielen Dank!

Harkeppler


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2006)

Es sollte der erste Versuch sein, die SchwarzWeiss-Einzelbilder in Ebenen übereinander zu legen, diese jeweils zB mit *GradientMap* ( in Image/Adjustments ) in ein einfarbiges Bild umzuwandeln und dann per Lighten/Screen oÄ zu kombinieren.

Da in der Farbwelt von Photoshop die Farbräume RGB und CMYK die Leichtesten sind, sollte man sich darauf einschiessen, sie ein solches Profil umzuwandeln. Heisst bei RGB, die rote Komponente liegt vor, wie auch die Blaue. Die Gelbe müsste mit der Blauen multiply'ed werden, damit sie als Grüne vorliegt.

Nebenbei sollte man für richtiges Subtrahieren/Addieren etc. Image/*Calculations* benutzen, die Blendingmodes sind anders gewichtet.

mfg chmee


----------



## harkeppler (29. Dezember 2006)

So einfach ist das wahrscheinlich nicht: die Filterprofile entsprechen nicht dem RGB-Standard. In diesem Fall wird die Farbe der Schwerpunktwellenlänge (das ist der Mittelwert über die Filterkurve bzw. die Wellenlänge, die das Filterprofil in zwei gleich grosse Hälften teilt) verwendet. Dazu muss man die Filterkurve (also: Transmission gegen Wellenlänge) entsprechend von links und rechts so gegen einen dazwischenliegende Wellenlänge integrieren, dass man zwei gleich große Summen erhält. Dann ist die gemeinsame Grenze die Schwerpunktwellenlänge. Diese Farbe muss man dann beim Kombinieren der drei Kanäle zu einem Farbbbild verwendet werden. 

Das Verfahren funktioniert wohl, solange die gewählten Filter den Farbbereich des menschlichen Sehrvermögens abdecken. 

Das Verfahren ist etwa bei den Raumsonden Voyager 1 und 2 von Interesse, die Orange-Filter statt Rotfilter mitführen.

Praktisch kann man sich die Farbwerte ausrechnen, die den drei Filtern zugeordnet werden, ich hatte nur das Problem, das Photoshop RGB oder CMYK voraussetzt.

Eigentlich ist das seltsam, denn es gibt viele Filter, die für Kameras verwendet werden, die eigentlich keine RGB-Filter sind. 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

harkeppler


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Also, soweit ich Dir folgen kann, sind die zB 3 Bilder mit Schwerpunktwellenlängen
aufgenommen worden. Einfach gesagt könnte ein Bild Orange sein mit einer Glockenkurve
nach Gelb und Rot ( da beidseitig ).

Die Bilder sind doch nur SchwarzWeiss, richtig ? Würde meiner Denke nach heissen,
man kann also eigentlich nur die SchwP-WL richtig erkennen, da Farbveränderungen
nicht festgehalten wurden.

Grundsätzlich ist doch RGB schon die richtige Richtung, da die Fotografien auch additiv
zusammengelgt werden.

Anstatt sie also stur in R G B - Kanäle aufzusplitten, sollte das Färben in jeweilige Wellenlängen/Farben
per GradientMap und dann Blendmode->Lighten schon die richtige Richtung markieren.

Mein obiges Beispiel ist nur simples RGB Adden, darf aber ruhig auch mit anderen Farbkomponenten
gemacht werden. Siehe Anhang.

mfg chmee


----------



## harkeppler (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Ich bezog mich nur auf asymmetrische Filterprofile.

Ich habe jetzt folgendes probiert:

Das beiliegende Bild "Europa 1" habe ich einmal in Kanäle aufgespalten, um einen Vergleich zu haben. Man erhält dann eben drei Schwarzweißbilder für R, G und B., eben Europa_R, Europa_G und Europa_B.

Diese habe ich mit der Gradientenfunktion nach Umwandlung in ein Farbbild jeweils mit der Komplementärfarbe eingefärbt. So ergeben sich Europa_R cyan, Europa_G magenta und Europa_B gelb. 

Überlagert man diese als Ebenen (Blau zuunterst, Grün mit 50 Prozent transparent darüber und Rot mit 33 Prozent Transparenz obenauf) erhält man ein farbrichtiges, aber flaues Bild.

Dasselbe ergibt sich, wenn ich mittels Calculation zuerst Quelle Europa B gelb (Kanal RGB) im Modus Nomal mit 50 Prozent auf Europa G Magenta anwende und anschließend dasselbe mit Eurpa R cyan tue.

Das Ergebnis nenne ich mal "Europa rekombiniert". 

Wenn man da den Tonwertumfang etwas anpaßt, kommt in beiden Fällen dasselbe heraus wie bei "Europa 1".

War das so richtig? Bei anderen Filterfarben müßte ich ja nur deren Komplement nehmen anstelle dem von Rot, Grün und Blau.

Vielen Dank!

Harkeppler


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2006)

Du scheinst ein richtiges Ergebnis zu bekommen, aber 
ich verstehe nicht, warum Du mit den Inversionen arbeitest..
Und anstatt mit Teiltransparenzen zu arbeiten, solltest Du mit dem
richtigen Blendmode und 100% zu richtigen Ergebnissen kommen.

Siehe nochmal mein 2. Beispiel.
Das sind 3 NichtRGB-Bilder, wo Weiss per GradientMap zu der jeweiligen
Farbe umgewandelt wird. Dann werden sie übereinandergelegt und die zwei
Oberen mit Blendmode Lighten ausgestattet.

mfg chmee


----------



## harkeppler (2. Januar 2007)

Offenbar mache ich da was falsch:

Also, wenn ich die drei Kanälebilders  meines Beispiels einfärbe (rot-grün-blau, und zwar entsprechend ihres Grauwertes und nicht invers dazu) und danach als Layers übereinander lege, erhalte ich bei blending mode lighten ohne weitere Einstellungen nur eine weiße Fläche. Reduziert man die Deckkraft, entstehen falschfarbene Ergebnisse.

Deswegen mein kompliziertes Vorgehen.

harkeppler


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2007)

So wie ich das verstehe, färbst Du falsch ein.

Scwarz bleibt schwarz und weiss sollte deine Farbe werden.
Nicht Schwarz=Farbe und Weiss=Weiss.

mfg chmee


----------



## harkeppler (4. Januar 2007)

Aha!

Also, normalerweise sind die Fotos so abgelegt, dass schwarz der stärksten Färbung entspricht und weiß weiß beibt (das macht die NASA eben so), etwa so wie bei SW-Farbauszügen beim Druck.

Ich habe es jetzt mal umgekehrt versucht.

Nichtsdestotrotz ergibt sich bei Anonrdnung der drei Ebenen in einem Bild und blendmode lighten (jeweils 100 Prozent) nur eine weiße Fläche. Was muss man denn da genau einstellen? 

Vielen Dank im voraus!

MfG Harkeppler.


----------



## chmee (4. Januar 2007)

Setz doch mal Links zu solchen Beispielbildern oder lege direkt welche im Anhang
nieder..
Dann kann ich mir mal anschauen, wie ich mit solchen Bildern verfahren würde.

mfg chmee


----------

